# Hello all!



## camille (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello, my name is Cammy, and I'm from the US. I've got a very large grey kitty that my vet is convinced is a Maine Coone mix. His name is "Nakie." 

Nakie and I are on here because we need some great advice from you all, and because we may actually have good advice to give! 

Have a great morning!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Cammy


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there Cammy & Nakie


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome







, post pics if you can!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Cammie. Welcome to you both!


----------

